
Targeting Activity Against State Board of Election Systems [pdf] - taylorbuley
https://s.yimg.com/dh/ap/politics/images/boe_flash_aug_2016_final.pdf
======
gcb0
some boilerplate fbi report that someone hit some board of election hosts that
was vulnerable to sql injection. it ask to look at logs instead of upgrading
anything, so my bet is that someone on fbi puts job security above public
safety?

also this domain is Yahoo's cdn, so it was probably mentioned in some new item
but posted here as a loose pdf?

~~~
r721
Yeah, seems to be this news story:

[https://www.yahoo.com/news/fbi-says-foreign-hackers-
penetrat...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/fbi-says-foreign-hackers-
penetrated-000000175.html)

HN discussion (162 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12381337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12381337)

